# Baby BN's from Ursus Sapien



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Sooo tiny and cute!! Here are a couple pics of one of them. They are hard to photograph as they are new and hide a lot still (especially when I keep flashing the camera at them!) but are starting to come out more and more.

(CRS fan might recognize the val. too!!)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a neat looking pleco, interesting colour and marking pattern.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> Sooo tiny and cute!! Here are a couple pics of one of them. They are hard to photograph as they are new and hide a lot still (especially when I keep flashing the camera at them!) but are starting to come out more and more.
> 
> (CRS fan might recognize the val. too!!)


The twisted plant is Echinodorus vesuvius !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol, I'll get them sorted out one of these days Stu!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Creeping up on my tank in the dark....

Silvertip on romaine










Calico/partial leucistic on back glass, kinda fuzzy


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that last shot is interesting; good detail of the fins. Bristlenoses are great- they sit still long enough for me to actually get the occasional clear shot


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)




----------

